# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأثنين 11 نوفمبر 2019م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 

 المريخ ينفي إجراء أي مخالصة مع الجزائري والنيجري 
 الأحمر يؤدي تجربتين اعداديتين استعدادا للقمة. ....ومادبو : الحديث عن فشل المجلس لا أساس له من الصحة 
 أحداث مؤسفة تؤدي لتعليق مباراة شباب المريخ وناصر. ....وثلاث مباريات في الممتاز اليوم 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الزعيم 

 إنطلاق شرارة الثورة. .....انتفاضة مريخية لإزالة العدم الإداري 
 مطالبة بترحيل سوداكال إلى سجن ولائي ومصادرة هاتفه لجعله قضايا المريخ المصيرية لهوا من محبسه 
 الأحمر يرفع من إيقاع تحضيراته للقمة. ....عودة النعسان. .....المدرب يعدل عن رأيه ويؤدي تجربتين 
 تدريبات صاله وسباحة بالشرطة 
 عودة الثنائي النعسان وماماني
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أحداث مؤسفة تؤدي لتعليق مباراة شباب المريخ وناصر


  علق حكم مباراة شباب المريخ وناصر المباراة التي إقيمت عصر الامس الأحد  بين الفريقين بملعب الرابطة لأجل غير مسمى، وذلك بعد إجتياح اعداد كبيرة من  الجماهير لأرضية الملعب خلال الشوط الأول للقاء الذي كان تشير نتيجته  للتعادل السلبي بين الطرفين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المربخ يقترب من التعاقد مع العشري

  كشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن نادي المريخ اكمل اتفاقه مع المدرب  المصري طارق العشري لقيادة الفريق في الفترة المقبلة خلفا للمدرب الجزائري  ظ±يت عبد المالك ويتوقع ان تحسم الامور الادارية خلال الساعات المقبلة وكشف  مصدر مقرب من المريخ لكفرووتر ان المصري توصل لاتفاق مع المريخ. 
  العشري يشغل حاليا" منصب المدير الفني لحرس الحدود وصنع منه فريق مميز في  أعوام ماضية قبل أن يتركه ويعمل مع بعض الأندية خارج مصر،  ويعتبر من  المدربين الشباب أصحاب الفكر التدريبي في الدوري المصري، وكان له تجربة  فاشلة مع نادي الهلال السوداني لم يكتب لها النجاح لأسباب التدخلات  الإدارية.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحداث مؤسفة تؤدي لتعليق مباراة شباب المريخ وناصر

  علق حكم مباراة شباب المريخ وناصر المباراة التي إقيمت عصر الامس الأحد  بين الفريقين بملعب الرابطة لأجل غير مسمى، وذلك بعد إجتياح اعداد كبيرة من  الجماهير لأرضية الملعب خلال الشوط الأول للقاء الذي كان تشير نتيجته  للتعادل السلبي بين الطرفين.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منجد النيل في طريقه لإثارة أزمة جديدة في المريخ

 أثار غياب منجد النيل المفاجئ عن التدريب أمس الكثير من التساؤلات، وافاد مقربون من اللاعب أنه شوهد وهو يتدرب بمفرده.
 وأشارت أنباء في وقت سابق أن اللاعب تفاجأ بزيادة عام في عقده قبل ان تتداول المواقع نفيا من اللاعب تم تفسيره بأنه تعرض لضغوط.
 وستكشف التدريبات في الفترة المقبلة موقف اللاعب بشكل كبير، ذلك أنه لا يعاني من إصابة تمنعه من المشاركة في التدريب.
 ويغيب منجد عن مباراة الديربي أمام الهلال المحدد لها الثالث والعشرين من  الشهر الجاري برسم الجولة العاشرة من مسابقة الممتاز بعد أن تعرض اللاعب  للعقوبة من قبل لجنة الانضباط بالإيقاف (4) مباريات استوفي منها (3)  مباريات بعد أن غاب في مباريات فريقه أمام هلال ومريخ الفاشر والخرطوم  الوطني.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر يؤدي تجربتين اعداديتين

  تقرر أن يؤدي فريق المريخ تجربتين وديتين قبل مواجهة الهلال في الثالث  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وستقام المباراتان يومي الخميس والسبت المقبلين  وقد أوضح المدرب العام جمال ابوعنجة ان التركيز سيكون علي اتاحة الفرصة لكل  اللاعبين مؤكدا استعانتهم في الجهاز الفني بعدد من لاعبي الشباب لتعويض  غياب سداسي المريخ في المنتخب الوطني الأول وابان ابوعنجة في تصريحات  للمكتب الإعلامي أن الفريق استعاد جهود عدد من اللاعبين الذين غابوا في  الفترة الماضية وفي مقدمتهم حمزة داؤؤد وخالد النعسان وماماني.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمشاركة كبار المريخ بقاعة اتحاد الصحفيين بالسبت

 عصام الحاج ومادبو واسد وجها لوجه في ندوة المريخ التحديات الحاليه ومطلوبات المرحله
  دشنت ادارة مركز دراسات الكرة السودانيه امس التحضيرات المكثفه لقيام  الندوة الرياضيه المريخيه  الكبرى بعنوان (المريخ التحديات الحاليه  ومطلوبات المرحله القادمه )والتي تستضيفها قاعة اتحاد الصحفيين بالمقرن يوم  السبت القادم برعاية كريمه من مجموعة (العديل والزين)وبمساهمه من ابناء  المريخ منهم القطب المريخي المعروف صلاح عثمان وجلال عبدالماجد حيث تناقش  الندوة مطلوبات وحدة الصف المريخي وتجاوز  الاحداث التي صاحبت جمعية النظام الاساسي هذا وقد اجرت ادارة مركز دراسات  الكرة السودانيه اتصالات مكثفه بعدد من كبار القيادات والرموز داخل وخارج  المجلس في مقدمتهم الفريق منصور عبدالرحيم الذي اكد مشاركته بالحضور مشيدا  بنهج مركز دراسات الكرة السودانيه في ترسيخ مفهوم العلميه والمنهجيه وقال  بان المبادرة الاخيرة لكبار للمريخ اشتملت على مطلوبات تعزيز الوفاق الشامل  مؤكدا حرص كبار المريخ على وحدة الصف والاستقرار الاداري بالنادي ومن  جانبه جدد عصام مطالبته باهمية الوفاق بالمريخ ورحب بالمشاركه في الندوة  المرتقبه وقال عصام الحاج أن المصلحه المريخيه تتطلب استمرار المساعي  للاصلاح والتغيير ليتجاوز المريخ هذا المنعطف التاريخي الذي يمر به على  صعيد المجلس واكد امين خزينة النادي الصادق مادبو المشاركه في الندوة  وتوضيح العديد من الحقائق حول الراهن المريخي وقال مادبو أن الحديث عن فشل  المجلس لا اساس له من الصحه لان مجلس المريخ نجح حتى الان بايفاء جميع  التزاماته تجاه فريق الكرة كما ابدى عضو المجلس على اسد تجاوبا كبيرا مع  مبادرة مركز دراسات الكرة السودانيه لوحدة الصف المريخي بان قلوبهم مفتوحه  ويمدون اياديهم بيضاء لكل ابناء المريخ من اجل التعاون والتكاتف لوضع خارطة  الطريق للمرحله القادمه دون اقصاء لاحد لان نادي المريخ يسع الجميع










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخبار مريخية 

 الاحمر يؤدي تجربتين اعداديتين
  تقرر أن يؤدي فريق المريخ تجربتين وديتين قبل مواجهة الهلال في الثالث  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وستقام المباراتان يومي الخميس والسبت المقبلين   وقد أوضح المدرب العام جمال ابوعنجة ان التركيز سيكون علي اتاحة الفرصة لكل  اللاعبين مؤكدا استعانتهم في الجهاز الفني بعدد من لاعبي الشباب لتعويض  غياب سداسي المريخ في المنتخب الوطني الأول  وابان ابوعنجة في تصريحات  للمكتب الإعلامي أن الفريق استعاد جهود عدد من اللاعبين الذين غابوا في  الفترة الماضية وفي مقدمتهم حمزة داؤؤد وخالد النعسان وماماني.
 المريخ يتدرب في غياب الدوليين وعودة النعسان
 المكتب الإعلامي 
 رفع فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ من نسق إعداده إستعدادا لمواجهة الهلال  العاصمي في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري. وأجرى الأحمر مرانا مساء  الاحد بملعبه بامدرمان بمشاركة 13لاعبا وغاب عنه الدوليين المنضمين للمنتخب  الوطني  وأشرف على التدريب المدرب العام جمال ابوعنجة وحامد بريمة مدرب  الحراس بجانب اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي صلاح برسي وخالد حبشكا مسؤول العلاج  الطبيعي والدكتور محمد كمال طبيب الفريق ومحمد علي مسؤول المعدات وركز  المدرب على اللعب من لمسة واحدة بجانب تمارين التهديف التي نفذها الاعيون  بدقة عالية وشهد المران عودة الثنائي خالد النعسان وماماني رحماني من  الإصابة وفي نهاية المران اجري الحهاز الفني تقسيمة شهدت إحراز العديد من  الأهداف كان الحصيلة الاكبر منها للفريق الأحمر الذي برز منه محمود امبدة  وماماني وصلاح نمر هذا وسوف يوالي الفريق تحضيراته ويؤدي مرانا في السادس  من مساء الاثنين بالقلعه الحمراء. وشهد المران حضور كل من الحارس محمد  المصطفي وصلاح نمر و التاج يعقوب ومحمود امبدة وعماد الصيني وضياء الدين  محجوب ورحماني ماماني والصادق شلش وخالد النعسان وحمزة داؤؤد وسيف تيري  والسماني الصاوي  ومحمد سليمان كلاسيك .كما شهد المران حضور إداري ضم نائب  القطاع الرياضي هيثم الرشيد بجانب مدير الكرة انس نصر الدين وغاب عن المران  الحارس منجد النيل باذن من دائرة الكرة .كما غاب  رباعي فريق الشباب بسبب  ارتباطهم بمباراة دورية مع  فريق الشباب بالنادي امام شباب ناصر ضمن دوري  الشباب بالخرطوم.
 
  تدريبات صاله وسباحة بالشرطه
  يخوض  لاعبو المريخ تدريبات صاله وسباحة في التاسعة من صباح الإثنين بدار الشرطه  ببري في اطار خطة الجهاز الفني لرفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية وتقوية العضلات  قبل مواجهة القمة في الدوري الممتاز.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حازم الحاسم يسخن علي الخط

 مرشّح الرئاسة المريخية المرتقب في حديث الصراحة لـ"الزعيم"
 حازم مصطفى: لا أسعى لكسبٍ شخصي 
 أؤمن بالإدارة الجماعية.. ضد فكرة القائد الملهم.. وسأترشح استجابة لرغبة جماهير المريخ 
 حال المريخ محزن للغاية.. وأقول لمجلس المريخ "اتقوا الله في النادي" 
 سأتواجد في السودان في فترة البناء الأولى !!
 دبي:اتصال هاتفي: محمد الطيب كبور 
  حازم مصطفى اسم لمع مؤخراً في الأوساط المريخية كمرشح لرئاسة النادي،  وأصبح محور حديث أهل المريخ بعد معاناة النادي في فترة المجلس الحالي التي  يعتبرها الكثيرون بأنها الأسوأ في تاريخ المريخ، لأنها فشلت في إدارة شؤون  المريخ وجعلته يعيش ظروفاً قاسية جداً، لهذا فإن البحث عن البديل أصبح هو  خيار أهل المريخ، وحازم مصطفى أحد أبناء المريخ الذين نجحوا في مجال المال  والأعمال والإدارة بإدارته لمجموعة شركاته الموزعة ما بين السودان  والإمارات وسويسرا، وظل على الدوام يقدم دعمه لمعشوقه المريخ حتى أطلقت  عليه جماهير المريخ لقب حازم الحاسم، لأن دعمه دائماً حاضر في أصعب الأوقات  خصوصاً في عهد المجلس الحالي.. وللتعرف أكثر على السيد حازم مصطفى كان  لابد من الجلوس إليه لمحاورته لكشف النقاب عن برنامجه وخططه لإدارة نادي  المريخ، واستجاب مشكوراً ورحب جداً بالتصريح عبر صحيفة (الزعيم) ومن خلال  المساحة التالية نتعرف على إفادات حازم مصطفى المرشح المرتقب لرئاسة نادي  المريخ ..
 "" في البداية أود أن اتعرف على حقيقة اعتزامك خوض الانتخابات المريخية القادمة ؟؟
 -أنا لا أسعى إلى كسب شخصي، ولكن استجبت لرغبة جماهير المريخ، وكل ما  أتمناه رؤية المريخ في مكانه الصحيح الذي يليق به سواء كنت رئيساً للنادي  أو جالساً في مدرجات الجماهير الشعبية، لأن الهدف هو رفعة المريخ الذي  نعشقه، ونأمل رؤيته دائماً في القمة، والمريخ لا يستحق أن يعيش مثل هذه  الظروف التي يعيشها حالياً. 
 لماذا لم تتقدم الصفوف في السابق؟؟
  -حقيقة كنت أدعم النادي وهذا واجبي، ولم أفكر في الترشح نهائياً، ولكن كما  أسلفت لك سابقاً استجابة لرغبة جمهور المريخ، ولا أخفيك الكثير من  الاتصالات ظلت ترد إليَّ من أقطاب وجماهير المريخ تطالبني بضرورة الترشح  لرئاسة النادي، وبعد أن وصلت الأمور لما وصلت إليه الآن شعرت بالألم حيال  هذا الكيان الكبير، وقررت الاستجابة لرغبة أهل المريخ، ولهذا عزمت على خوض  الانتخابات ..
 *هل أفصحت لنا عن ملامح خطتك المستقبلية لإدارة النادي حال فوزك؟؟
 -انا من أنصار مدرسة الإدارة الجماعية، وضد فكرة القائد الملهم الذي لم  يجد الزمان بمثله، والمريخ محتاج لمجلس مؤهل علمياً لإدارته، ولا لسيطرة  المال، والمريخ غني بجماهيره وبأصوله وبتاريخه، فقط يحتاج وضع أساس متين  لمستقبله لكي لا يعتمد على أشخاص نهائياً، وهذا هو النهج الذي سأعمل على  ترسيخه إن شاءالله. 
 * نفهم من كدا أنك بتعمل مع مجموعة من أجل خوض الانتخابات القادمة؟؟
 في بالي بعض الأسماء المحبين بحق للمريخ، ولديهم رغبة أكيدة في تقديم  عصارة تجاربهم وخبراتهم وجهدهم من أجل رفعة المريخ، وأنا واثق من أننا  سنقدم عملاً جماعياً جيداً يفيد مسيرة المريخ، ولن تقفل الباب أمام كل  مريخي يمتلك فكرة أو مبادرة تفيد المريخ، وأنا مومن بأن المريخ يسع  الجميع..
 * من خلال متابعتك الأوضاع في نادي المريخ هل ترى أن هناك  صعوبات ستعتري طريقك أم أنك واثق في قدراتك من خلال فكرتك المنهجية في  التغلب على أي عوائق ؟؟
 - أرى الصعوبة الوحيدة في توحيد جماهير المريخ،  وجعلهم على قلب رجل واحد من أجل المريخ، والمشاكل الأخرى أهون وأسهل  خصوصاً المالية منها، وهذا دور إعلام المريخ الذي أرجوه أن يطلع بدوره هذا  حتى نساهم جميعاً في تطبيق شعار المريخ في حدقات العيون. وأضاف قائلاً (على  من يتولي رئاسة النادي أن يعلم أن هذا المنصب تكليف وليس تشريفاً، وجماهير  المريخ عاشقه للكيان، ومن أجله تبذل الغالي والنفيس وهي سند لمن يتقدم  الصفوف).
 *الفترة القادمة هي الأصعب لأن المريخ مر بتجربة قاسية في عهد  المجلس الحالي والتحدي كبير وسيتطلب تواجدك في السودان حال فوزك برئاسة  النادي.. هل بحكم طبيعة عملك ستتمكن من استقطاع وقت كبير للتواجد  بالسودان؟؟
 - بالطبع سأكون متواجداً بالسودان على الأقل في الفترة  الأولى التي ستتطلب منا مجهوداً كبيراً لإعادة ترتيب الأمور في النادي التي  تحتم علينا العمل على تطوير البنية التحتية وعمل نظام نسير عليه جميعاً،  وبعد ذالك سأتولى الإشراف كما هو الحال بالنسبة لعملي الخاص، فأنا الحمد  لله أمتلك مجموعة شركات في السودان، وفي الإمارات، وفي سويسرا وأديرهم بفضل  الله أينما كنت، ثم أضاف: (ومثال آخر الكابتن صالح سليم طيب الله ثراه كان  يدير النادي الأهلي المصري من مقر إقامته في لندن لمدة 12 عاماً بكفاءة  واقتدار، وأعود يا أستاذ كبور، وأكرر لك أن فترة البناء الأولى سأكون مقيما  داخل مباني النادي، وليس في السودان فقط لأشرف بشكل مباشر على كل شئ)..
 *ما هي رسالتك لمجلس المريخ الحالي؟؟ 
 - أقول لهم لا تأخذكم العزة بالإثم .. تعاونوا لبناء المريخ والفشل ليس  سبه ولكن الإصرار عليه سيجعل التاريخ يدون صفحات لن تعجبكم..  الفرصه  أمامكم لتكتبوا بأحرف من نور صفحات تخلد أسماءكم في تاريخ المريخ .
 *لك صلاحية عزف لحن الختام؟؟
 الحق أقول، استمتعت جداً أستاذ محمد الطيب كبور بالحديث معك عبر صحيفتنا  (الزعيم) وتحياتي لجميع طاقم هذه الصحيفة المحترمة، وأجدد ترحيبي بك، وبكل  إعلاميي المريخ المحترمين، ممن يبحثون عن الحقيقة دون زيادة أو نقصان.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصلت بعثتها فجرا _ اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة منتخبنا وساوتومي تعقد إجتماعا مهما اليوم


  تعقد اللجنة المحلية المنظمة لمباراة المنتخب الوطني الأول ومنتخب ساوتومي  إلتي من المنتظر أن تكون بعثتها وصلت فجر اليوم الإثنين وهي المباراة  بالجولة الأولى من تصفيات أمم افريقيا 2021م يوم الاربعاء المقبل ،  اجتماعها عند الساعة الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم الاثنين 11 نوفمبر في مكاتب  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، برئاسة المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب رئيس  مجلس إدارة الاتحاد – رئيس لجنة المسابقات -**والأستاذ معتز محمد لطيف  (الشاعر)؛ عضو المجلس - نائب رئيس اللجنة - بجانب الدكتور حسن أبوجبل  الأمين العام للاتحاد مقررا اللجنة، وتمثيل الأمين العام لنادي الهلال،  والجهات ذات الصلة .. وذلك من أجل وضع كافة التدابير الاجرائية والامنية  للمباراة ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* “باج نيوز” يورد تفاصيل مثيرة عن خيارات القمّة للميركاتو الشتوي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
رغم  أنّ موعد انطلاقة الميركاتو الشتوي ما زال مبكرًا إذ يبدأ في يناير  المقبل، إلاّ أنّه وبحسب مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” فإنّ أندية  القّمة”الهلال والمريخ” رصدت عددًا من اللاعبين، وعمدت إلى العمل في الخفاء  من أجل التعاقد معها في المرحلة المقبلة لدعم صفوف الفريق.
1
عادل بوفون
الأضواء  مسلّطة على حارس الخرطوم الوطني عادل بوفون، فحسب مصادر”باج نيوز” فإنّه  تلقى عرضًا من ناديه لتجديد التعاقد معه والاستمرار مع الفريق، غير أنّ  اتصالاتٍ رسمية من ناديي الهلال والمريخ تلقاهما اللاعب في الفترة السابقة،  ولم تتضح ملامح انتقال النجم الشهير بـ”بوفون” بعد، غير أنّه بحسب  المتابعات فإنّ اللاعب يرغب في خوض تجربة جديدة مع نادٍ آخر غير الخرطوم  الوطني وأنّ خطواته باتت قريبة لارتداء شعار المريخ الخرطوم.
2
مصطفى كرشوم
تلقى لاعب الخرطوم الوطني مصطفى كرشوم مفاوضاتٍ جادة من نادي الهلال الخرطوم، بهدف الانتقال إلى صفوفه وارتداء شعاره.
وكرشوم،  يجيد في الدفاع وقدّم مستوياتٍ لافتة مع فريقه الخرطوم، ووفق ما علم”باج  نيوز” فإنّ اللاعب على بعد خطواتٍ من التوقّيع لنادي الهلال الخرطوم في  الميركاتو الشتوي القادم، بعد إكتمال الاتفاق معه، رغم تدّخل المريخ في  وقتٍ سابق لحسم الصفقة لصالحه.
3
إبراهيم النسور
يبدو  أنّ لاعب الأهلي شندي الذي انتهت فترته مؤخرًا مع ناديه، بات قريبًا من  الانضمام لنادي الهلال الخرطوم، بعد نيله الثقة من قبل اللجنة الفنية  لـ”الأزرق”، وبحسب ما علم”باج نيوز” فإنّ إبراهيم النسور الذي انتهى عقده  مع الأهلي شندي في الحادي والثلاثين من أكتوبر الجاري لم يتلقَ عرضًا  رسميًا من ناديه حتى اللحظة.
4
حسن متوكّل
ثلاثة  أندية ترغب في الحصول على خدمات اللاعب حسن متوكل نجم الأهلي شندي بعد  انتهاء عقده مع ناديه مؤخرًا، وتبدو المؤشرات قريبة من ارتداء اللاعب لشعار  نادي الخرطوم الوطني بعد مفاوضاتٍ لم تصل إلى مرحلة الرسمية بعد، في ظلّ  مزاحمة من ناديي الهلال والمريخ، إذ أبدى كلّ طرفٍ نيته في كسب خدمات  اللاعب.
5
عمرو مبارك
علم”باج  نيوز” أنّ لاعب الأهلي مروي عمرو مبارك، دخل ترشيحات نادي الهلال بقوة  للتعاقد معه وتدعيم صفوف الفريق، وسبق وأنّ فتح الهلال خطًا مباشرًا مع  اللاعب في الفترة الماضية، لكنّ مصادر أشارت لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ نادي  المريخ تدّخل في الصفقة، وأجرى اتصالاتٍ رسمية مع اللاعب الذي انتهى عقده  مع ناديه”ملوك الشمال” لضمه في الميركاتو المقبل.
6
عوض طلبة
المستويات  البارزة التي قدّمها اللاعب عوض طلبة مع ناديه الشرطة القضارف دفعت  بمسؤولي الهلال الخرطوم للتحرّك سريعًا لحسم الصفقة لصالحهم وضمّ اللاعب.
وبحسب  المتابعات، فإنّ عوض طلبة وافق على ارتداء شعار الهلال بعدما تلقى  اتصالاتٍ رسمية من اللجنة الفنية، غير أنّ نادي الشرطة القضارف تمسّك،  وطالب بالتفاوض المباشر من أجلّ إطلاق سراحه.
7
منتصر عثمان
برز  منتصر عثمان مع فريقه المريخ الفاشر، وقدّم مستوياتٍ لافتة، ونال النجومية  للأداء العالي والمهارة الكبيرة التي يملكها، وهو ما جعل الأنظار تتّجه  إليه من قبل ناديي الهلال والمريخ لكسب خدماته.
ومنتصر عثمان بحسب ما  علم”باج نيوز”، فإنّه تلقى اتصالاتٍ رسمية من أندية القمّة بيد أنّ المريخ  الخرطوم يعدّ الأقرب لتوقيع عقدٍ معه في الانتدابات الشتوية القادمة.
8
ريشموند
صوّب  نادي الهلال الخرطوم أنظاره تجاه لاعب الخرطوم ريشموند وهدافه في النسخة  الماضية للتعاقد معه، لاسيما بعدما منح الغاني النادي الأزرق الضوء الأخضر  وموافقته المبدئية للانتقال إلى صفوفه.
ووفق ما علم”باج نيوز” فإنّ  اللاعب ريشموند أسرّ لبعض المقربين منه بأنّه لا يرغب في خوض تجربة أخرى مع  الخرطوم الوطني، وهو ما سيفتح الباب واسعًا في دخول اللاعب كشوفات الهلال  في الانتدابات الشتوية القادمة.
9
ملاذ مورس
أنظار  أندية القمّة لم تتوقف عند لاعبي الدرجة الممتاز،فلاعب وادي النيل ملاذ  مورس، صوّبت عليه الأنظار مؤخرًا للمستويات اللافتة التي يقدّمها مع فريقه،  وبات مرشحًا للتواجد في الدرجة الممتاز بعد الصراع الخفي بين الهلال  والمريخ على الظفر بخدماته في الانتدابات الشتوية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون أبو شيبة
 سيناريو الشكوى الشيطانية لم ينتهي


  * رفضت لجنة المسابقات شكوى الهلال الشيطانية التي يرجح أنها قدمت بعد  حوالي شهر من موعد انتهاء المباراة بلعبة شيطانية من ذلك المشجع المتعصب  الذي كرس منصبه في الاتحاد لخدمة ناديه وتدمير المريخ.

 * ظهرت  الشكوى كنبت شيطاني بعد مرور شهر من مباراة الهلالين وبالتحديد يوم 30  أكتوبر وعلى أساس إنها قدمت يوم 3 أكتوبر (اليوم التالي لتاريخ المباراة)..  وجاءت بعد اكتشاف وجود استئناف من نادي حيدوب حول انتقال لاعبه إلى هلال  كادوقلي.. لتأتي الفكرة الشيطانية بتقديم شكوى يرجح التلاعب في تاريخ  تقديمها لتأخذ الصفة القانونية تمهيداً لإعادة النقاط للهلال في أكبر مهزلة  يشهدها تاريخ الكرة السودانية!! تاريخ (30=3) يذكرنا بفضيحة الرقمين  (2=12) التاريخية..
 * لقد تصدى الإعلام الأحمر لهذه المهزلة بعنف  شديد.. فإذا كانت قد تواصلت هذه الشكوى حسب المخطط  المحتمل المرسوم  لأشعلناها حرباً شعواء لا تبقي ولا تذر حتى اسقاط اتحاد المشجعين الذي أتى  عن طريق الكيزان الزرق بأمانة الفساد والخراب بالحزب البائد.
 * يقال  إن هناك مصدر سري في الاتحاد ألمح إن هذه الشكوى الشيطانية قدمت بعد الزمن  القانوني.. فإذا كانت قد قبلت لأشعلت لجنة المسابقات النار في نفسها.
  * الفاتح باني رئيس لجنة المسابقات لا نحسبه انحاز لفريقه هلال كادوقلي  برفض الشكوى.. أو لأن هلال أمدرمان بات يتصدر الدوري بارتياح من دون نقاط  الأسود مع التداعي والتقهقر الذي يحدث لمنافسه المريخ..
 * باني رفض  الشكوى ورفض الخوض في المهزلة واللعبة الشيطانية لأنه أما أن يحق الحق  ويرفضها أو يجرفه الطوفان.. حيث تم رفض الشكوى شكلياً لعدم تقديم اعتراض من  الهلال قبل المباراة على مشاركة اللاعب ايزي مع هلال الجبال.
 * وقد  برر المدير التنفيذي للهلال عدم تقديم اعتراض لتأخر حضور الحكام للملعب  وهذا تبرير فطير لأن الاعتراض يمكن تقديمه للمراقب أو بمجرد وصول الحكام..  وراعي الضان في الخلاء يعلم إن الهلال جاء إلى ملعبه لمواجهة الأسود  والنتيجة في جيبه ولم يفكر قط في تقديم شكوى.. بل لا نحسب إن كيان الهلال  كله يعلم بوجود لاعب اسمه ايزي في هلال الجبال.. ناهيك عن معرفة وجود  استئناف من حيدوب النهود!!
 * سيناريو الشكوى الشيطانية لم يكتمل بعد لأن الهلال سيستأنف للجنة مستشار الهلال الخطير تعاونية.. وما أدراك ما تعاونية!!
  * نأمل أن تختفي كل مظاهر الانحياز للهلال من قبل لجان الاتحاد الزرقاء..  وأن يخاف هؤلاء الناس الله.. لأنهم يعملون كقضاة.. ومن أشد الناس عذاباً  يوم القيامة القاضي الظالم..
 * لجان الاتحاد التي تتربص بلاعبي  المريخ ولا تفوت أي شاردة وواردة لإنزال أقصى العقوبات على لاعبي المريخ..  وفي نفس الوقت تتجاهل سلوكيات لاعبي الهلال عليها أن تتقي الله وتتجنب  سياسة الكيل بمكيالين.. وتتحاشى لعنات ودعوات المظلومين..
 * كل من  تابع مباراة الهلال وأهلي عطبرة عبر التلفاز شاهد سوء سلوك لاعب الهلال  وليد الشعلة عندما اعتدى (بدون كرة) على مدافع أهلي عطبرة بنطحه بقوة حتى  سقط مغشياً عليه.. ونام مساعد الحكم الدولي ود حامد أمام سوء سلوك الشعلة..
  * لوائح الاتحاد تقر باعتماد ضبط حالات سوء السلوك عبر شرائط المباريات..  حتى إذا لم ترد في تقريري الحكم والمراقب.. ولكن هذا لم يحدث مع حالة مهاجم  الهلال وليد الشعلة!!
 * وفي الفاشر ضبطت الكاميرا مدرب مريخ الفاشر  محسن سيد يتحرش بالحكم عقب نهاية مباراة فريقه أمام المريخ العاصمي.. ولم  يسمع أحد عن صدور قرار تجاه محسن، لا من الحكم والمراقب ولا من لجنة  المسابقات.. بينما تعرض حارس المريخ منجد للإيقاف والعقوبات في حالة  مشابهة.. مما يعني إن هناك تربص شديد بلاعبي المريخ دون سواهم!!
 *  وفي مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي الأخيرة بأمدرمان ومن أول هجمة للأهلي ارسلت  كرة طويلة تجاه منطقة الهلال الدفاعية وكان بتواجد مهاجم الأهلي ياسر مزمل  ومدافع الهلال محمد المعتصم ونجح ياسر في الاستحواذ على الكرة وهم لمواجهة  حارس الهلال منفرداً بينما تعثر معتصم وفقد توازنه ولكنه امسك بيد ياسر  واسقطه معه على الأرض.. وهي مخالفة كرت أحمر دون نقاش.. ولكن الحكم أبوشنب  تجاهلها تماماً ولم يحتسب حتى المخالفة ناهيك عن الطرد!!
 * وفي نيالا خسر المريخ أمام حي الوادي بهدف جاء من ركلة ركنية غير صحيحة فالكرة كان يفترض أن تكون ركلة مرمى للمريخ..
  * وهكذا ينحاز التحكيم للهلال وينقذه من التعثر بينما يقسو على المريخ  ويساعد على تعثره.. وهذه ليست عدالة بل كيل بمكيالين حتى من قبل التحكيم..
  * والملاحظ إن مباريات الهلال عادة يديرها كبار الحكام الدوليين المجاملين  للهلال أمثال أبوشنب وصديق الطريفي وشانتير وعادل مختار بجانب الرشيد محمد  خير وصفوت ميرغني شقيق السموأل ميرغني لاعب الهلال!!.. بينما يدير معظم  مباريات المريخ حكام مغمورين من نيالا والفاشر ومن يطمعون في حوافز شداد  المليونية عندما يوقعون بلاعبي المريخ مثل ذلك الحكم المغمور الذي تسبب في  إعدام بكري المدينة..
 * انحياز التحكيم المحلي للهلال قد يساعده على  كسب بطولات الدوري الممتاز ويكسبه التفخيم والتعظيم، ولكنه يتسبب في اضعاف  المنافسة على اللقب كما يضر الهلال عندما يلعب أفريقياً.. من الجانب الفني  ومن جانب تشجيع لاعبي الهلال على سوء السلوك داخل الملعب.. وده المغطس حجر  الهلال دولياً..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صقور الجديان تنخرط بمعسكر (إيوا) .. ولاعبو الأولمبي ينضموا إلى التدريبات _ هدف تخصصي للقوز في مران الأمس


  والى المنتخب الأول لكرة القدم السوداني تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة ساوتومي  مساء الأربعاء، عبر حصة تدريبية ساخنة جرت عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر الاحد  10 نوفمبر 2019م، في استاد الهلال بأمدرمان تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة  الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش، وطاقمه المعاون، وكان استهلال المران  بمحاضرة من الجهاز الفني حول خطة التدريب وتكتيك المباراة؛ ومن بعده أخضع  الدكتور عبدالعظيم جابر اخصائي الأحمال  اللاعبين إلى تمارين بدنية متنوعة بالجري في مساحة محدودة بالعلامات، مع  بعض التدريبات الترويحية، ومن ثم كانت التقسمية التكتيكية على طول الملعب  والتي اوقفها الكرواتي، عدة مرات لتصحيح الأخطاء، وشهدت وحيد للاخضر في  شباك الأحمر برأسية تخصصية من معاذ القوز معالجا عكسية حامد يس ، قبل أن  يتم تنفيذ مران التهيئة والتسديد من بمنتصف الملعب، وتم إجراء تدريب تخصصي  في تنفيذ التسديد على حدود خط ال 18 ياردة لخماسي ؛ رمضان عجب، وليد الشعلة  ، شرف شيبوب، حامد يس ، وياسر مزمل .. وفي ختام المران خضع اللاعبين إلى  تمارين الإحماء والاستطالة لتجنب الشد العضلي..
  المنتخب سينخرط في معسكر مقفول بفندق إيواء في الخرطوم عند الساعة السادسة  من مساء الاثنين 11 نوفمبر 2019م، وسيؤدي الفريق مرانه الرئيسي عند الساعة  التاسعة من مساء ذات اليوم في استاد الهلال، وهو ذات موعد المباراة  بالاربعاء، قبل أن يختم تحضيراته عند الساعة السادسة من مساء الثلاثاء 12  نوفمبر 2019م في استاد الهلال.. يشار إلى أن مران الاثنين شهد انضمام أحمد  وضاح وحسين افول إلى التدريبات، وتابعه من الخارج مصعب كردمان الذي قابل  طبيب المنتخب الدكتور أنس خلف الله لمراجعة الإصابة التي تعرض لها مؤخرا،  وكان الجهاز الفني قد أعلن استدعاء عدد من لاعبي المنتخب الاولمبي، تحوطا  لبعض الغيابات المتوقعة..*يذكر ان المران شرّفه بالحضور المهندس الفاتح  أحمد باني نائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم – رئيس لجنة المسابقات –  والأستاذ عمار الصادق عضو مجلس الادارة – رئيس لجنة المدربين – بالاتحاد،  ولفيف من الرياضيين، وقدم نادي الهلال الأبيض مبادرة دعم للمنتخب بحضور  تمثيله قبل بداية المران..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مواجهتان في الدوري الممتاز اليوم
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يحلّ  حي العرب بورتسودان في السابعة من مساء اليوم”الأثنين” ضيفًا على نظيره  الفلاّح عطبرة ضمن مباريات المرحلة الثامنة من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.
ويدخل  الفلاّح عطبرة صاحب الأرض والجمهور اللقاء بدافع حصد العلامة الكاملة  وزيادة غلّته من النقاط إذ يتوقف في محطة”13â€³ نقطة في المركز الثامن.
وفي المقابل، يتطّلع ممثل بورتسودان إلى تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية والوصول إلى المراكز المتقدّمة في روليت الدوري.
ويملك الفريق الشهير بـ”السوكرتا” في جعبته”14â€³ نقطة، ويتواجد في المرتبة السابعة.
وفي مباراةٍ ثانية، يواجه الرابطة كوستي”8â€³ نقاط، ضيفه هلال الفاشر”6â€³ نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مروي يحقق انتصاره الأول بالدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الأهلي مروي

كسر  الأهلي مروي نحسه وصيامه الذي دام 7 مباريات متتالية، بتحقيقه أول فوز على  مضيفه الأهلي عطبرة، وذلك في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس الأحد، ضمن  الأسبوع العاشر لمسابقة الدوري.

وتخطى الأهلي مروي بهذا الفوز  3 مراكز من الترتيب 16 الذي كان يحتله، وتوقف عند الترتيب 13 برصيد 7  نقاط، وتجمد الأهلي عطبرة عند نقطتين.

تقدم الأهلي  مروي بهدف السبق عن طريق لاعب وسطه إبراهيم من ركلة حرة من خارج الصندوق في  الدقيقة 15، قبل أن يدرك حسن آدم التعادل للأهلي عطبرة من ركلة ثابتة على  حافة الصندوق في الدقيقة 25.
وفي الدقيقة 65 أحرز الكونجولي ستيفن زوي أروع أهداف المباراة لفريقه مروي، حين تخطى آخر مدافع وحارس المرمى ووضع الكرة في الشباك.


وشهدت المباراة النيجيري طرد ديفيد إيلينا مهاجم فريق مروي في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الهلال تهتف في حفل تكريم “الكاردينال” وتطالبه بالرحيل

 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
  شهد حفل تكريم،  رئيس نادي الهلال السوداني أشرف الكاردينال الذي نظمته  الهيئة الإستشارية لإدارة النادي، بقاعة الصداقة أحداثاً مؤسفة.
  واقتحمت مجموعة مُشجعين ب “ألتراس” الهلال التشجيعية التكريم وبدأت  بالهتاف ضد الكاردينال في اللحظة التي بدأ يخاطب فيها الحفل وطالبته  بالرحيل عن رئاسة النادي  فيما في الوقت طالب الكاردينال من رجال الأمن عدم  اعتراض المجموعة وقال إن الهلال نادي ديمقراطي فيه الرأي والرأي الآخر  وأنه كرئيس للنادي مستعد لسماع كل الأصوات.
 من جهته حاول انو مدير “الجوهرة” عزيز الخير تهدئية الموقف لكن تم الاعتداء عليه من قبل بعض الجماهير.
  من جهته تعهد الكاردينال بفتح النادي واقامة معسكر قصير للفريق قبل خوض  مرحلة مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا مع التأمين على الأسماء المرشحة لدعم الفريق  في التسجيلات الشتوية التي تنطلق في يناير المقبل خاصة في خانات  الدفاع.
 يذكر أن التكريم حضره عدد من الشخصيات أبرزهم الإعلامي المصري الشهير أحمد شوبير.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدربه يعول على الدوليين
 المريخ يواصل إعداده ويؤدي عدداً من التجارب التحضيرية 
 .
 .
 يواصل فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ تحضيراته استعداداً لمباراة الديربي  أمام الهلال في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري. وسيؤدي الفريق عدداً من  التجارب التحضيرية استعداداً للقمة لتجهيز عدد من اللاعبين على رأسهم حمزة  داؤود وسيف تيري وضياء الدين محجوب وغاب الآخير فترة طويلة غير أنه شارك في  مباراة الفريق أمام حي العرب كاملة.
  ويعول الجهاز الفني للمريخ على جاهزية نجومه الدوليين بعد أن ثبت الكراوتي  زدرافكو ستة لاعبين من المريخ في التوليفة الأساسية لصقور الجديان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المكتب التنفيذي للمريخ لا مخالصات مع الجزائري وما ماني

 المكتب الإعلامي
  نفى مدير المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ الدكتور مدثر خيري عدم الشروع في  إجراء مخالصات مع نجم الفريق النيجري ماماني رحماني إضافة للمدرب الجزائري  آيت عبدالملك مؤكدا ان النيجري لا يزال لاعبا للمريخ وان ما أثير لا يعدوا  ان يكون مجرد شائعات وكان اللاعب بالأمس قد أدلى بتصريحات ساخنة ل"المكتب  الإعلامي" نافيا خلالها تحدثه مع أي صحيفة أو أي جهة إعلامية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصادق مادبو: الحديث عن فشل المجلس لا أساس له من الصحة


  دشنت ادارة مركز دراسات الكرة السودانية التحضيرات المكثفة لقيام الندوة  الرياضية المريخية الكبرى بعنوان (المريخ التحديات الحالية ومطلوبات  المرحلة القادمة) والتي تستضيفها قاعة اتحاد الصحفيين، وخلال الندوة جدد  عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ الأسبق مطالبته باهمية الوفاق بالمريخ ورحب  بالمشاركه في الندوة المرتقبه وقال عصام الحاج إن المصلحة المريخيه تتطلب  استمرار المساعي للاصلاح والتغيير ليتجاوز المريخ هذا المنعطف التاريخي  الذي يمر به على صعيد المجلس واكد امين خزينة النادي الصادق مادبو  المشاركه في الندوة وتوضيح العديد من الحقائق حول الراهن المريخي وقال  مادبو إن الحديث عن فشل المجلس لا اساس له من الصحة لان مجلس المريخ نجح  حتى الآن بايفاء جميع التزاماته تجاه فريق الكرة كما ابدى عضو المجلس على  اسد تجاوبا كبيرا مع مبادرة مركز دراسات الكرة السودانيه لوحدة الصف  المريخي بان قلوبهم مفتوحه ويمدون اياديهم بيضاء لكل ابناء المريخ من اجل  التعاون والتكاتف لوضع خارطة الطريق للمرحله القادمه دون اقصاء لاحد لان  نادي المريخ يسع الجميع .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * ليفربول يقهر السيتي ويطير بصدارة البريميرليج
 * مانشستر يونايتد يمتع جمهوره بثلاثية في برايتون
 * ديبالا يقود يوفنتوس لكسر صمود ميلان
 * كالياري يسحق فيورنتينا بخماسية .. ولاتسيو يهزم ليتشي بالدوري الإيطالي
 * بيلباو يفوز على ليفانتي .. وموراتا يقود أتلتيكو مدريد لاستعادة الانتصارات بالليجا
 * المانيا : ليفركوزن وفرايبورج يعودان لسكة الانتصارات .. ومونشنجلادباخ يهرب بالصدارة
 * مارسيليا يتخطى قمة ليون بعد فوز مثير ب 10 لاعبين بالدوري الفرنسي
 * فرنسا : مونبلييه يعود للانتصارات.. وسانت إيتيان يهزم نانت
 * البرتغال : بورتو يضيق الخناق على بنفيكا .. وسبورتنج لشبونة يعود للفوز
 * البرازيل : بارانينسي يفوز على ساو باولو .. وفلامنجو يُسقط باهيا ويعزز صدارته
 * أياكس يعزز صدارته للدوري الهولندي بسحق أوتريخت
 * المغرب : نهضة بركان يعطل قطار الوداد وينازعه الوصافة
 * تونس : الإفريقي يؤزم وضعية البنزرتي.. والنجم الساحلي يفوز بصعوبة
 * روساريو يصعق ريفر بليت قبل نهائي ليبرتادوريس
 * فوز ساحق يحمل هولندا لنصف نهائي مونديال الناشئين
 * بوماس يتعادل مع خواريز في الدوري المكسيكي
 * غضب رونالدو يتجاوز حدود ملعب يوفنتوس
 * ساري: رونالدو ليس في أفضل حالاته.. وغضبه طبيعي
 * يوفنتوس: تمديد وشيك لعقد هيجواين
 * استبعاد فيراتي من قائمة إيطاليا بسبب الاصابة
 * آرسنال يتواصل مع المدرب الاسباني إنريكي لخلافة إيمري
 * بيولي: تفوقنا على يوفنتوس.. ودفعنا ثمن إهدار الفرص
 * ليفاندوفسكي يتصدر سباق الحذاء الذهبي.. وميسي ورونالدو في طي النسيان
 * ديبالا: قدمي اليمنى فاجأت الجميع
 * سيلفا عن التحكيم أمام ليفربول: إذا تحدثت سأقع في مشكلة
 * جوارديولا ينفعل على حكم موقعة ليفربول
 * جوارديولا: قدمنا أداء مذهلا أمام ليفربول
 * وصف فريق كلوب بـ"اللغز الكامل .. مورينيو: ليفربول لن يخسر البريميرليج
 * كلوب: مع الفار لا مشكلة.. أستطيع الاحتفال الليلة
 * مدرب مونشنجلادباخ: الآن بإمكاننا التنفس قليلًا
 * تير شتيجن: انتقاد الذات طبيعي.. وميسي مذهل
 * سولسكاير: ترتيب البريميرليج لا يهمنا 
 * روبرتسون: لحظة حاسمة غيرت مسار مواجهة السيتي
 * سيميوني: الفار يتحسن كل يوم في الدوري الاسباني
 * الإمارات تخسر بطاقة التأهل .. وقطر تتعادل مع اليمن وتتأهل لكأس آسيا للشباب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * الرابطة كوستي (-- : --) هلال الفاشر الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * الفلاح عطبرة (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌍 - ربع النهائي :
 * إسبانيا (-- : --) فرنسا الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 7

 الثلاثاء 12 نوفمبر :
 * إيطاليا (-- : --) البرازيل الساعة : 01:00 .. القناة : beIN 7



——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * الأهلي عطبرة (1 : 2) اهلي مروي
 #الترتيب: الهلال (19) الأمل (18) أهلي شندي (17) هلال الأبيض (15) المريخ (14)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * مانشستر يونايتد (3 : 1) برايتون
 * وولفرهامبتون (2 : 1) أستون فيلا
 * ليفربول (3 : 1) مانشستر سيتي
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (34) ليستر (26) تشيلسي (26) مانشستر سيتي (25) آرسنال (17)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 13 :
 * ريال مايوركا (3 : 1) فياريال
 * أتلتيك بيلباو (2 : 1) ليفانتي
 * أتلتيكو مدريد (3 : 1) إسبانيول
 * خيتافي (0 : 0) أوساسونا
 * ريال بيتيس (1 : 2) إشبيلية
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (25) ريال مدريد (25) أتلتيكو (24) إشبيلية (24) سوسييداد (23) 
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * كالياري (5 : 2) فيورنتينا
 * لاتسيو (4 : 2) ليتشي
 * أودينيزي (0 : 0) سبال
 * سامبدوريا (0 : 0) أتلانتا
 * بارما (2 : 0) روما
 * يوفنتوس (1 : 0) ميلان
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (32) انتر ميلان (31) لاتسيو (24) روما (22) أتلانتا (21)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * مونشنغلادباخ (3 : 1) فيردر بريمن
 * فولفسبورج (0 : 2) باير ليفركوزن
 * فرايبورج (1 : 0) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
 #الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (25) لايبزيج (21) بايرن ميونيخ (21) فرايبورج (21) هوفنهايم (20)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 13 :
 * رين (3 : 1) أميان
 * مونبلييه (3 : 0) تولوز
 * نانت (2 : 3) سانت إيتيان
 * مارسيليا (2 : 1) ليون
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (30) مارسيليا (22) أنجيه (21) سانت إيتيان (21) ليل (19)
——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌍 - ربع النهائي :
 * هولندا (4 : 1) باراغواي
 * كوريا الجنوبية (0 : 1) المكسيك
 #المتأهلين: هولندا ، المكسيك
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ مهدد بالهبوط للدرجة الوسيطة بسبب جمال الوالي
 .
 .
  كشفت مصادر اعلامية أن المريخ بات مهددا بالهبوط للدرجة الوسيطة بسبب  جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السابق لعدم دفعه اموال المدرب الاجنبي  غارزيتو حسب الاتفاق مع الفرنسي وتفيد المصادر أن المريخ لم يدفع اموال  غازريتو التي التزم بها اوكتاي برعاية جمال الوالي والذي تدخل لتقسيط اموال  المدرب التي وصلت ل260 الف دولار تتبع لعهد الوالي الذي انتدب المدرب ولم  يف بوعده له ليشكو المريخ للفيفا وتمر ثلاثة ايام دون تسليمه الدفعة  الثانية من الاقساط ليتعرض المريخ لتهديد جديد










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحداث عاصفة في مباراة مباراة الاكسبريس وملوك الشمال امس الأحد
 .
 .

  ثارت الجماهير الغاضبة على حكم مباراة الأهلي عطبرة وضيفه الأهلي مروي  وكادت ان تفتك بحكم المباراة بعد أن اقتحمت الملعب لولا حماية الشرطة مساء  امس الأحد لحساب الجولة العاشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، واقتحمت بعض  جماهير الإكسبريس الملعب احتجاجا على قرارات الحكم بعد ان تعرض اثنين من  لاعبي الاهلي عطبرة للخشونة والحماس الزائد نقل على اثرها اللاعبين  للمستشفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يبلغ الجزائري آيت بقرار جديد.. وايت يتمسك
 .
 .
 افاد مصدر موثوق أن مجلس المريخ في طريقه لوضع حد لأزمة الجزائري آيت عبد  الملك وسيعقد المجلس جلسة حاسمة مع المدرب غدا، وافادت متابعات أن المجلس  سيضع أمام الجزائري خيارين القبول بالتسوية وتسلمها او الأتجاه للفيفا  ليقدم شكوى.
 وينتظر أن يحسم الجزائري موقفه في جلسة الغد التي حددها مع المجلس.

  وكان المريخ قد أوقف المدرب عن العمل بعد مباراة حي الوادي في الجولة  الخامسة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز. ويطالب آيت عبد الملك بما تبقى من فترة  عقده مستغلا ثغرة في العقد المبرم بين الطرفين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الهلال تعتدي علي مدير الاستاد في تكريم الكاردينال بقاعة الصداقة
 .
 .
 شهد حفل تكريم، رئيس نادي الهلال السوداني أشرف الكاردينال الذي نظمته  الهيئة الإستشارية لإدارة النادي، بقاعة الصداقة أحداثاً مؤسفة

  واقتحمت مجموعة مُشجعين ب “ألتراس” الهلال التشجيعية التكريم وبدأت  بالهتاف ضد الكاردينال في اللحظة التي بدأ يخاطب فيها الحفل وطالبته  بالرحيل عن رئاسة النادي
 و حاول مدير “الجوهرة” عزيز الخير تهدئية الموقف لكن تم الاعتداء عليه من قبل بعض الجماهير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قصة فساد جديدة بالإتحاد العام بطلها رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية
 .
  الأمانة العامة طالبت بإعادة المبلغ ورئيس الهيئة قال تسلمت النثرية ناقصة وطلب التحقيق في الواقعة
 تقدم بشكوي رسمية مرفقة بمستنداتها لرئيس الإتحاد وإدعي بأنه لا توجد.دورة مستندية في الإتحاد
 شداد لم يحقق في الواقعة و(زرزر) الموظفين والعمال ليعرف من يسرب المعلومات
 ما يحدث يؤكد تماما علي الفوضي المالية وغياب الشفافية وإنعدام المؤسسية وتعييب شداد لنوابه ومجلسه وسيطرته علي الإمور
 .
 .
 تفجرت قضية فساد جديدة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أبطالها هذه المرة  رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية المدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلال عز الدين الحاج  والمدير المالي أمين حلمي بمشاركة الأمين العام حسن أبو جبل وإشراف عام  الرئيس كمال شداد حيث رفض رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية إسترجاع مبلغ خمسمائة  دولار للإدارة المالية بالإتحاد كانت قد منحت له نظير مشاركته في كورس  تراخيص الأندية الذي أقامه الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) في شهر أبريل  2019م بيوغندا هو ومدير إدارة التراخيص عصام شعبان ولم يسافر للمشاركة في  الكورس بسبب مرض أحد أبنائه.
 الأمانة العامة للإتحاد بعد أن علمت بعدم  سفر رئيس هيئة تراخيص الاندية حصلت (شمطة كبيرة) بين ابو جبل وعز الدين  وطلب الأول من الثاني إرجاع تو مبلغ الخمسمائة دولار وتوريده بخزينة  الإتحاد لأن الثاني لم يسافر للمشاركة في الكورس بيوغندا رغم إكتمال كل  إجراءات سفره وأضاع الفرصة علي الإتحاد وكان من الممكن ترشيح شخص آخر مكانة  للإستفادة من الكورس فغضب عز الدين من تصرف أبو جبل ورفض إسترجاع المبلغ  علي الرغم من المطالبات المتكررة بإسترجاعه متعللا بان تجاوزا ماليا قد حدث  في التصديق من قبل الإدارة المالية فصدقت لهم الأمانة العامة أي (لعز  الدين الحاج وعصام شعبان ) مبلغ ألف دولار بواقع خمسمائة دولار لكل منهما  علي ان يدفعا منها مبلغ مائة دولار رسوم تأشيرة دخول ليوغندا نصيب كل واحد  منهم خمسين دولارا إلا أن الإدارة المالية خصمت كامل المبلغ من عز الدين  الحاج الذي تسلم فقط اربعمائة دولار ورفض إرجاعها.
 تكررت المواجهات بين  الأمين العام ورئيس هيئة التراخيص لإسترداد النثرية فخرج عز الدين الحاج  عن طوره وقال لي ابو جبل بالحرف الواحد (أمشي شوف المية دولار الخصموها مني  دي مشت وين وليه حصل كده لانو ده تجاوز ومخالفة كبيرة كيف الإدارة المالية  تشيل مني انا مية دولار يدوني اربعمائة دولار ويدو عصام شعبان نثريتو تامة  خمسمائة دولار وسأل ابو جبل من الذي فعل ذلك ولماذا وهل هي خصمت بالفعل  للتأشيرة أم لشئ آخر فإذا خصمت للتأشيرة فأنا لم سافر) وأضاف لماذا تم  تحميلي لوحدي كامل نفقات التأشيرة واوضح بان هذا الإجراء فيهو (إنة) علي  حسب قوله لأنه استلم فعليا فقط أربعمائة دولار بدلا عن أربعمائة وخمسين  دزلار وقال أين ذهب باقي المبلغ (الخنسين دولار) وطلب بالتحقيق فيه اولا  ومن ثم ملاحقته لإرجاع النثرية.
 من جهته قام الأمين العام بمراجعة  أوراق إجراءات تصديق النثرية وتوصل لصحة الإجراءات وأصر علي رئيس هيئة  تراخيص الأندية بإسترجاع لأنه لم يسافر وبالتالي لا يستحق نثرية وعدم  إسترجاعها منه يعتبر مخالفة وتجاوز وإهدار لأموال الإتحاد وفاجأ عز الدين  الحاج حسن أبو جبل وذهب لإحدي موظفات الإدارة المالية وطلب منها مراجعة  التصديق والتأكد من بعض الإجراءات وقام بتصوير الأوراق دون علمها وقدم شكوي  رسمية مرفقة بالمستندات وسيتم التحيق مع الموظفة ووإيقافها وفصلها عن  العمل لان رئيس هيئة التراخيص صور المستندات دون علمها لرئيس الإتحاد كمال  شداد إدعي فيها بأنه سعي لإسترجاع مبلغ النثرية ولم يجد في الإتحاد دورة  مستندية لذلك لم يورد المبلغ وطلب التحقيق في واقعة إستلامه للنثرية  (ناقصة) اربعمائة دولار بدلا عن خمسمائة دولار .
 رئيس الإتحاد كمال  شداد وكعادته كل ما يثير الإعلام قضية فساد او تجاوزات في إتحاده يتركه دون  التحقيق فيه او حسمه رغم صحته ويهتم. فقط بمن سرب المعلومات ويحقق مع  الموظفين والعاملين المساكين الذين لا ذنب لهم بالقول (منو الطلع الأخبار  دي) وعقد في الأيام الماضية عدد من الإجتماعات معهم لا لمحاربة القساد ولا  لإيقاف التجاوزات ولا رفضا للممارسات الخاطئة ولكن لمعرفة (حوصة الكبير)  مسرب الأخبار والمعلومات التي تهدد إتحاده واعدا بأشد العقوبات حال إكتشافه  تاركا مهامه الرئيسية في محاربة الفساد والتجاوزات وحسم فوضي كبار موظفيه  لأنه لا يستطيع مواجهتهم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة

 #مزمل ابوالقاسم
 مجلس سوداكال .. مواعيد عرقوب


  نتمنى ان يصح الخبر الذي تحدث عن توصل مجلس المريخ إلى مخالصة نهائية مع  الجزائري آيت عبد الملك المدير الفني السابق للمريخ , واللاعب النيجري  ماماني , بعد ان تم طرد الأول من منصبه قبل ان يكمل شهره الأول , وبلغت  معاناة الثاني حد التصريح بأنه يذهب إلى تدريبات الفريق أحياناً وهو جائع  ,لأنه لايجد مايعينه على سد رمقه..
 الحقيقة أننا لا نستطيع إستيعاب  الطريقة التي يفكر بها مجلس المريخ , الساعي إلى التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي  جديد , سيكون مصيره شبيهاً بمصير الجزائري المطرود , والتونسي يامن  الزلفاني الذي شرب المُر , وقبِل ان يستمر في عمله برغم عجز المجلس عن  الوفاء بمستحقاته , سعياً منه إلى تحسين سيرته الذاتية , وقد كان ..
 ها هي الأندية التونيسة و الجزائرية تتزاحم على بابه , بعد أن حظي بعقد مع أحد الأندية العمانية..
 علم الزلفاني قيمة المريخ , وأدرك أن إشرافه على تدريب الفرقة الحمراء  سيفتح له أبواب الشهرة , وسيحسن سيرته الذاتية , لأن المريخ كبير , وصاحب  إسم رنان , ومن يدربه يصبح مؤهلاً للإشراف على اي فريق مرموق في العالمين  العربي والإفريقي..
 حالياً يتردد ان مجلس المريخ بصدد التعاقد مع مدرب  مصري كبير نتوقع له ان يعيش ذات المرارات , ويعاني ذات ماسبقه عليه  الزلفاني وآيت عبد الملك مع مجلس يفشل حتى في الوفاء بمستحقات المدربين  الوطنيين..
 لو حكم المجلس صوت العقل لابتعد عن كل ما له علاقة بالدولار  , ولقصر تعاقداته على اللاعبين والمدربين الوطنيين , سيما بعد ان بلغ  الدولار حاجز الثمانين..
 النادي الذي يقدم رئيسه على بيع أفضل هدافيه  كي يسترد مبلغ ثمانية آلآف دولار دفعها لرحلة خارجية ليس مؤهلاً للحديث عن  التعاقد مع مدربين ولاعبين أجانب..
 لو بقيت للمجلس ذرة من عقل لما فرط  في إبراهومة , الذي عمل مدرباً وإدارياً وممولاً , وظل يجتهد لحل مشاكل  الفريق بعلاقاته الشخصية , مستفيداً من القبول الكبير الذي يحظى به في  مجتمع المريخ..
 طردوا إبراهومة للتشفي فيه , لمجرد ان مساعديه طالبوا بحقوقهم , بعد أن أمضوا قرابة الأربعة أشهر يعملون من دون أن ينالوا أي مليم..
 كان من الطبيعي ان يتذمروا , وأن يتعاطف معهم مديرهم الفني واللاعبون  الذين لمسوا معاناة أعضاء الجهاز الفني عن كثب وإضطروا إلى أن يضربوا عن  التدريبات سعياً للضغط على المجلس لصرف المستحقات..
 حالياً يتحدث مجلس  المريخ على سعيه لإعادة قيد ثلاثة لاعبين من دون أن يأتي على سيرة الرابع  مع أنه أهمهم وأقيمهم وأوفرهم جذباً للأندية الأخرى..
 محمد عبدالرحمن في مهب الريح..
 لو فقده المريخ تبعاً لعجز المجلس وإفلاسه المادي فسيستحيل تعويضه بمهاجم يتمتع بنفس قدراته..
 نتحدث عن إعادة قيد مطلقي السراح من دون أن نغفل أهمية تقوية الفريق  بلاعبين جدد , سيما في خط الهجوم , لمعالجة حالة العقم التي بدت واضحة في  المحصلة الهزيلة للمقدمة الحمراء في الدوري الحالي..
 خاض المريخ سبع مباريات وسجل فيها عشرة أهداف فقط..
 تراجع المردود طبيعي , بعد أن فقد هجوم المريخ أهم وأخطر هدافيه بإصابة  الغربال وإعارة بكري , وإبتعاد سيف تيري عن مستواه , تبعاً لظروفه المعروفة  للكافة..
 إنحصرت خيارات الجهاز في النعسان وتيري ورمضان عجب والصادق شلش , فشحت الأهداف وتعددت العثرات..
 حديث أحد أعضاء المجلس عن ان المريخ لا يحتاج إلا للاعب وحيد في التسجيلات  المقبلة مجرد كلام فارغ , يستهدف إعفاء المجلس المفلس من عبء ضم لاعبين  جدد , سيما في خط المقدمة ..
 الجميع يعلمون ان المجلس الحالي لن يقوى  على ضم اي لاعب عليه القيمة , وأن نجوم التسجيلات أنفسهم لن يضعوا المريخ  على رأس خياراتهم , لأنهم يدركون أن مجلسه مفلس , ويفتقر إلى المال اللازم  لتسيير أمور الأندية الكبيرة..
 إذا حدث المتوقع وفشل المجلس في ضم  المفكوكين , وعجز عن تزويد فريقه بلاعبين مميزين , يرفعون قدراته الفنية  فلن نستغرب إذا ما حل المريخ في مركز متأخر في الدوري , لا يؤهله للعب حتى  في الكونفدرالية..
 كل شئ متوقع مع مجلس هلكان , رئيسه فاقد للمصداقية ,  وأعضاؤه لايبرعون إلا في الجعجعة لإنكار المشاكل المحيطة بالنادي , ظناً  منهم أن سياسة تطويل اللسان يمكن أن تعمي أنصار النادي عن رصد حالة التردي  التي طالت كل شئ في الكيان الأحمر , على مدى عامين كالحين , فارق فيهما  المريخ البطولة الإفريقية من دورها التمهيدي ثلاث مرات متتالية..
 الأولوية لإعادة قيد الغربال , لأن تعويضه بمهاجم وطني في نفس مستواه مستحيل ..
 إصرار المجلس على ضم لاعبين أجانب جدد سيعني تكرار مأساة الغاني مايكل ,  والنيجري ماماني والتوغولي دونو كوكو وبقية الخوازيق الذين إبتلى بهم  المجلس مقطوع الرأس المريخ فلم يقدموا له أي شئ..
 دخل أحدهم الكشف وخرج  من دون ان يرتدي شعار النادي أو يشارك في أي مباراة رسمية , وإنحصرت  مشاركات الآخر في مباراة وحيدة , تم شطبه بعدها لضعف مستواه..
 ركزوا  على الغربال والمفكوكين , وحاولوا ضم مهاجم وطني عليه القيمة , على امل أن  يفلح في تحسين السجل التهديفي الضعيف لهجوم المريخ في الدوري الحالي..
 وعلى الأخ آدم سوداكال أن يعفينا من الخوازيق الأجنبية التي يبتلي بها المريخ كل عام..
 آخــر الحقــــــائــــــــــق
 مجلس يعجز عن الوفاء بمستحقات محترف بمستوى ماماني الذي ينحصر مرتبه في الف دولار ليس مؤهلاً للحديث عن التعاقد مع أي أجنبي جديد..
 لو نجح في إقناع الغاني نيلسون يكون ما قصر..
 علماً ان اللاعب المذكور تم تسجيله يتبرع سخي من أحد الأقطاب عن طريق إبراهومة..
 نافس سوداكال عرقوب في عدم الوفاء بالوعود..
 قديماً قيل : اليأس أمطل من ميعاد عرقوب..
 وقيل : كانت مواعيد عرقوب لها مثلاُ وما مواعيدها إلا الأباطيل..
 يعد ويخلف , ويخرج أحد أتباعه ليتشدق بأن المجلس مستقر مادياً ولا يعاني من أي مشاكل تتعلق بالمال..
 ننظر في الأرجاء فنجد واقع الحال يكذب المقال..
 لم يفاجئنا إقدام لجنة المسابقات على رفض شكوى الهلال ضد هلال الفاشر ,  على الرغم من شدة التعنت الذي لازم شكوى قدمت سراً فلم يسمع بها إعلام  الهلال نفسه إلا بعد أن نشرت الصدى تفاصيلها السرية ..
 برروا السرية بأنهم يرغبون في عدم التأثير على العدالة !..
 مبرر مضحك لا يقنع طفلاً غريراً بصحته ..
 رهانهم المقبل قائم على لجنة إستئنافات تضم مجموعة من اكثر مشجعي الهلال تعصباً لناديهم..
 سيرة اللجنة المذكورة , وسوابقها المعلومة للكافة تجعلنا لا نستبعد أن تكون عند حسن ظنهم..
 يكفي أن رئيسها غبر قدميه بالسعي إلى مكاتب السجل المدني كي يحضر مستندات مؤيدة لشكوى أهلي عطبرة الشهيرة في ضم المريخ لباسكال..
 بل خاطب رئاسة الجمهورية والجريدة الرسمية كي يثبت صحة الشكوى ويجرد المريخ من النقاط..
 عندما تعلق الإمر بإستئناف قدمه المريخ طاعناً في قرار لجنة المسابقات  بخصوص شكوى مريخ الفاشر وكتب له المريخ أن اللجنة رفضت الشكوى شكلاً  ونظرتها موضوعاً , رفض الإستئناف , وإنتقد فعل اللجنة مذيلاً حديثه عن  بعبارة (وإن صح أنها نظرت الشكوى موضوعاً)..
 فعل ذلك مع أن اللجنة تعمل  معه في نفس مقر الإتحاد وكان بمقدوره أن يستوثق من ما نسبه إليها المريخ ,  مثلما إجتهد بنفسه في الإستوثاق من صحة المستندات التي قدمها له الأهلي  عطبرة , لكنه لم يفعل!..
 أما زميله محمد أحمد البلولة فهو يجاهر بإنتمائه للهلال , ولا يتردد في إظهار إنحيازه له حتى عندما يطل عبر وسائل الإعلام..
 هذه البطولة فاقدة للقيمة أصلاً , ولن نستغرب أن تقدم لجنة الإستئنافات  على حماقة جديدة , تؤكد بها أن الدوري الممتاز مسابقة فاسدة إلى درجة  التعفن..
 آخر خبـــر : الشكوى المدسوسة ولدت ميتة..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم السوداني فيصل العجب - سيدو
 تقرير خاص يلخص مسيرة النجم السوداني المعتزل "فيصل العجب" لاعب فريق نادي المريخ السوداني !
 أخيراً أُسدل الستار على أهم قصة في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية، وترجل  الفارس عن صهوة الجواد، كتب العجب لاعب المريخ وقائده التاريخي وهدافه  الأول خطاب اعتزاله في الخامس من يونيو من عام 2013، بعد أن كان قد وقع على  كشوفات المريخ في الرابع من ديسمبر من عام 1997 ليقضي 16 عاما كاملة في  القلعة الحمراء، وكان قد قضي 10 أعوام بشعار المنتخب الوطني الأول، وأكثر  من 20 عاماً في الملاعب الخضراء بشعار المريخ ومن قبل نادي كوبر.
 البطاقة التعريفية : 
 الاسم : فيصل العجب سيدو تيه.
 تاريخ الميلاد : 1976.
 مواليد كوبر - واصلا من جبال النوبة .
 القميص رقم : 17 ثم 24.
 المركز: لاعب وسط مهاجم.
 الأندية التي لعب لها :
 • رابطة المنتصر ناشئاً - 1993
 • كوبر السوداني 1993 - 1997
 • المريخ السوداني 1997 حتى اعتزاله
 ظ  مريخ الفاشر 
 الألقاب المحلية : 
 حقق العجب عديد البطولات المحلية، وجميعها كانت بزي المريخ حيث:
 فاز ببطولة الدوري خمسة مرات: 2000 و 2001 و 2002 و 2008 ، وأخيرا في العام 2011.
 فاز ببطولة كأس السودان سبعة مرات : 2001 و 2005 و 2006 و 2007 و2008 و 2010 و 2012.
 فاز بدرع الانقاذ 7 مرات: 1999 و 2000 و 2001 و 2002و 2004 و2005 و 2006.
 الإنجازات الخارجية مع المريخ ! 
 قاد المريخ إلى المركز الثاني في بطولة الكونفدرالية عام 2007، وبذلك نال الفريق الميدالية الفضية.
 قاد المريخ إلى مرحلة المجموعات في بطولة الكونفدرالية مرتين عامي 2008 و 2012.
 قاد المريخ إلى مرحلة المجموعات في بطولة الأندية الأبطال عام 2009 .
 قاد المريخ إلى المركز الثاني -الميدالية الفضية- في بطولة سيكافا 2009
 قاد المريخ إلى المركز الثالث -الميدالية البرونزية- في بطولة سيكافا 2011 .
 الألقاب الودية :
 الفوز بكأس الدورة الودية الرباعية في الشارقة 1999 على حساب فريق الشارقة الإماراتي.
 الفوز بكاس الدورة الودية الرباعية بديي عام 1999 على حساب فريق الوصل الإماراتي.
 الإنجازات مع المنتخب السوداني ! 
 قاد المنتخب إلى نهائيات أمم أفريقيا في غانا عام 2008 بعد غياب 32 عاماً، وأعتبر هداف التصفيات.
 قاد المنتخب إلى تصدر تصفيات التصفيات العربية في لبنان عام 2006.
 الألقاب كهداف في المسابقات المحلية ! 
 هداف مباريات القمة بين الهلال والمريخ الأول في الألفية الثالثة، بتسجيله 6 أهداف في شباك الهلال.
 الهداف المطلق لبطولة الدوري الممتاز منذ انطلاقها، بتسجيله 112 هدف منها 101 هدف في الألفية الثالثة.
 فاز بلقب هداف الدوري الممتاز مرتين عامي 1999 و 2005
 سجل في 15 موسم للدوري الممتاز على التوالي منذ عام 1998 حتى 2012 .
 نال لقب هداف السودان العالمي مرتين 2006 و 2007.
 صاحب أعلى عدد من الأهداف الرسمية في الكرة السودانية في موسم واحد برصيد 31 هدف موسم 2007.
 يعتبر الهداف الأول للكرة السودانية طوال تاريخها على صعيدي الأندية والمنتخب بعد تخطيه 48 هدفاً.
 سجل لفريق المريخ 170 هدفاً رسمياً طوال مسيرته ليصبح الهداف التاريخي للنادي.
 وأخيرًا تجاوزت أهدافه 200 هدف مع ناديي المريخ وكوبر ليصبح أكثر لاعب يسجل أهدافاً رسمية في الكرة السودانية.

 الألقاب كأفضل هداف في المشاركات القارية والإقليمية :
 الهداف السوداني الأول في البطولات الأفريقية، بتسجيله 20 هدفاً، منها  أهداف في أكبر الأندية الأفريقية مثل الأهلي المصري والصفاقسي التونسي.
 أحد أفضل 20 هدافاً في تاريخ بطولة الأندية الأفريقية.
 أحد أفضل هدافي العالم في الألفية الثالثة حسب الاتحاد الدولي للتاريخ والإحصاء iffhs.
 الهداف الأول للأندية السودانية في البطولات العربية، بتسجيله 7 أهداف أشهرها في مرمى الرجاء المغربي.
 يعتبر من أفضل هدافي المنتخب السوداني طوال تاريخه بتسجيله 13 هدفاً مع المنتخب .أشهرها في مرمى منتخب الكاميرون.
 اللاعب السوداني الوحيد الذي سجل في 10 بطولات خارجية عالمية وقارية وإقليمية.
 نال المركز الرابع في قائمة مجلة الحدث اللبنانية لأفضل هداف عربي في عام 2005.
 يعتبر إلى جانب المصري حسام حسن، الوحيدين الذين سجلا في بطولات الكاف في 3 عقود من الزمان.
 يعتبر العجب ضمن أفضل 20 هداف في تاريخ الكرة العربية على صعيد بطولات الدوري.
 الأرقام الشخصية :
 خاض أكثر من 500 مباراة رسمية بشعاري ناديي المريخ وكوبر.
 خاض أكثر من 400 مباراة رسمية مع المريخ.
 خاض أكثر من 220 مباراة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
 خاض أكثر من 70 مباراة دولية بشعار المنتخب السوداني.
 خاض أكثر من 80 مباراة في بطولات الأندية الأفريقية.
 خاض أكثر من 100 مباراة في البطولات العربية والأفريقية.
 الألقاب العربية :
 تم اختيار العجب ضمن منتخب العرب عدة مرات، وآخرها العام الجاري فكان ضمن  تشكيلة منتخب العرب الأساسية في خط الهجوم إلى جانب السعودي الدولي ياسر  القحطاني.
 اختارته مجلة سوبر الإماراتية خامس أفضل لاعب عربي عام 2008.
 الألقاب العالمية :
 الهداف رقم 12 عالمياً عام 2007، وهى القائمة التي تصدرها مهاجم مازيمبى  الكنجولى موبوتو، والثاني عربياً بعد السعودي ياسر القحطاني.
 اختارته  مجلة المنتخب المغربية ضمن أفضل خمسين لاعباً في العالم، في جائزتها  الشهيرة باسم الأسد والتي فاز بها النجم العالمي العاجي ديديه دروجبا.
  تم اختياره كسادس أشهر نجوم كرة القدم العالمية عام 2009 من قبل الاتحاد  الدولي للإحصاء والتاريخ وهي القائمة التي تصدرها المصري محمد أبو تريكة.
 المشاركات الشرفية :
 تم توجيه الدعوة لفيصل العجب قائد فريق المريخ للمشاركة ضمن قائمة نجوم  العالم الداعمين لحملة (كرة القدم تعطي الأمل)، في المؤتمر العالمي  للأولمبياد الخاص الدولي الذي أقيم في مدينة مراكش المغربية في بداية يناير  من العام 2011 تحت رعاية محمد السادس ملك المغرب.
 تم اختياره ضمن قائمة اللاعبين العرب الأفضل في الروح الرياضية حسب برنامج صدى الملاعب 2013.
 كرمته عدد من الأندية العربية وخاصة السعودية بعضوية شرف وعدد من الميداليات .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم السوداني فيصل العجب - سيدو
 تقرير خاص يلخص مسيرة النجم السوداني المعتزل "فيصل العجب" لاعب فريق نادي المريخ السوداني !
 أخيراً أُسدل الستار على أهم قصة في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية، وترجل  الفارس عن صهوة الجواد، كتب العجب لاعب المريخ وقائده التاريخي وهدافه  الأول خطاب اعتزاله في الخامس من يونيو من عام 2013، بعد أن كان قد وقع على  كشوفات المريخ في الرابع من ديسمبر من عام 1997 ليقضي 16 عاما كاملة في  القلعة الحمراء، وكان قد قضي 10 أعوام بشعار المنتخب الوطني الأول، وأكثر  من 20 عاماً في الملاعب الخضراء بشعار المريخ ومن قبل نادي كوبر.
 البطاقة التعريفية : 
 الاسم : فيصل العجب سيدو تيه.
 تاريخ الميلاد : 1976.
 مواليد كوبر - واصلا من جبال النوبة .
 القميص رقم : 17 ثم 24.
 المركز: لاعب وسط مهاجم.
 الأندية التي لعب لها :
 • رابطة المنتصر ناشئاً - 1993
 • كوبر السوداني 1993 - 1997
 • المريخ السوداني 1997 حتى اعتزاله
 ٠ مريخ الفاشر 
 الألقاب المحلية : 
 حقق العجب عديد البطولات المحلية، وجميعها كانت بزي المريخ حيث:
 فاز ببطولة الدوري خمسة مرات: 2000 و 2001 و 2002 و 2008 ، وأخيرا في العام 2011.
 فاز ببطولة كأس السودان سبعة مرات : 2001 و 2005 و 2006 و 2007 و2008 و 2010 و 2012.
 فاز بدرع الانقاذ 7 مرات: 1999 و 2000 و 2001 و 2002و 2004 و2005 و 2006.
 الإنجازات الخارجية مع المريخ ! 
 قاد المريخ إلى المركز الثاني في بطولة الكونفدرالية عام 2007، وبذلك نال الفريق الميدالية الفضية.
 قاد المريخ إلى مرحلة المجموعات في بطولة الكونفدرالية مرتين عامي 2008 و 2012.
 قاد المريخ إلى مرحلة المجموعات في بطولة الأندية الأبطال عام 2009 .
 قاد المريخ إلى المركز الثاني -الميدالية الفضية- في بطولة سيكافا 2009
 قاد المريخ إلى المركز الثالث -الميدالية البرونزية- في بطولة سيكافا 2011 .
 الألقاب الودية :
 الفوز بكأس الدورة الودية الرباعية في الشارقة 1999 على حساب فريق الشارقة الإماراتي.
 الفوز بكاس الدورة الودية الرباعية بديي عام 1999 على حساب فريق الوصل الإماراتي.
 الإنجازات مع المنتخب السوداني ! 
 قاد المنتخب إلى نهائيات أمم أفريقيا في غانا عام 2008 بعد غياب 32 عاماً، وأعتبر هداف التصفيات.
 قاد المنتخب إلى تصدر تصفيات التصفيات العربية في لبنان عام 2006.
 الألقاب كهداف في المسابقات المحلية ! 
 هداف مباريات القمة بين الهلال والمريخ الأول في الألفية الثالثة، بتسجيله 6 أهداف في شباك الهلال.
 الهداف المطلق لبطولة الدوري الممتاز منذ انطلاقها، بتسجيله 112 هدف منها 101 هدف في الألفية الثالثة.
 فاز بلقب هداف الدوري الممتاز مرتين عامي 1999 و 2005
 سجل في 15 موسم للدوري الممتاز على التوالي منذ عام 1998 حتى 2012 .
 نال لقب هداف السودان العالمي مرتين 2006 و 2007.
 صاحب أعلى عدد من الأهداف الرسمية في الكرة السودانية في موسم واحد برصيد 31 هدف موسم 2007.
 يعتبر الهداف الأول للكرة السودانية طوال تاريخها على صعيدي الأندية والمنتخب بعد تخطيه 48 هدفاً.
 سجل لفريق المريخ 170 هدفاً رسمياً طوال مسيرته ليصبح الهداف التاريخي للنادي.
 وأخيرًا تجاوزت أهدافه 200 هدف مع ناديي المريخ وكوبر ليصبح أكثر لاعب يسجل أهدافاً رسمية في الكرة السودانية.

 الألقاب كأفضل هداف في المشاركات القارية والإقليمية :
 الهداف السوداني الأول في البطولات الأفريقية، بتسجيله 20 هدفاً، منها  أهداف في أكبر الأندية الأفريقية مثل الأهلي المصري والصفاقسي التونسي.
 أحد أفضل 20 هدافاً في تاريخ بطولة الأندية الأفريقية.
 أحد أفضل هدافي العالم في الألفية الثالثة حسب الاتحاد الدولي للتاريخ والإحصاء iffhs.
 الهداف الأول للأندية السودانية في البطولات العربية، بتسجيله 7 أهداف أشهرها في مرمى الرجاء المغربي.
 يعتبر من أفضل هدافي المنتخب السوداني طوال تاريخه بتسجيله 13 هدفاً مع المنتخب .أشهرها في مرمى منتخب الكاميرون.
 اللاعب السوداني الوحيد الذي سجل في 10 بطولات خارجية عالمية وقارية وإقليمية.
 نال المركز الرابع في قائمة مجلة الحدث اللبنانية لأفضل هداف عربي في عام 2005.
 يعتبر إلى جانب المصري حسام حسن، الوحيدين الذين سجلا في بطولات الكاف في 3 عقود من الزمان.
 يعتبر العجب ضمن أفضل 20 هداف في تاريخ الكرة العربية على صعيد بطولات الدوري.
 الأرقام الشخصية :
 خاض أكثر من 500 مباراة رسمية بشعاري ناديي المريخ وكوبر.
 خاض أكثر من 400 مباراة رسمية مع المريخ.
 خاض أكثر من 220 مباراة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
 خاض أكثر من 70 مباراة دولية بشعار المنتخب السوداني.
 خاض أكثر من 80 مباراة في بطولات الأندية الأفريقية.
 خاض أكثر من 100 مباراة في البطولات العربية والأفريقية.
 الألقاب العربية :
 تم اختيار العجب ضمن منتخب العرب عدة مرات، وآخرها العام الجاري فكان ضمن  تشكيلة منتخب العرب الأساسية في خط الهجوم إلى جانب السعودي الدولي ياسر  القحطاني.
 اختارته مجلة سوبر الإماراتية خامس أفضل لاعب عربي عام 2008.
 الألقاب العالمية :
 الهداف رقم 12 عالمياً عام 2007، وهى القائمة التي تصدرها مهاجم مازيمبى  الكنجولى موبوتو، والثاني عربياً بعد السعودي ياسر القحطاني.
 اختارته  مجلة المنتخب المغربية ضمن أفضل خمسين لاعباً في العالم، في جائزتها  الشهيرة باسم الأسد والتي فاز بها النجم العالمي العاجي ديديه دروجبا.
  تم اختياره كسادس أشهر نجوم كرة القدم العالمية عام 2009 من قبل الاتحاد  الدولي للإحصاء والتاريخ وهي القائمة التي تصدرها المصري محمد أبو تريكة.
 المشاركات الشرفية :
 تم توجيه الدعوة لفيصل العجب قائد فريق المريخ للمشاركة ضمن قائمة نجوم  العالم الداعمين لحملة (كرة القدم تعطي الأمل)، في المؤتمر العالمي  للأولمبياد الخاص الدولي الذي أقيم في مدينة مراكش المغربية في بداية يناير  من العام 2011 تحت رعاية محمد السادس ملك المغرب.
 تم اختياره ضمن قائمة اللاعبين العرب الأفضل في الروح الرياضية حسب برنامج صدى الملاعب 2013.
 كرمته عدد من الأندية العربية وخاصة السعودية بعضوية شرف وعدد من الميداليات .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يوضح طبيعة الوضع الإداري بالأهلي شندي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الأهلي شندي
كشفت  اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، ملابسات الوضع الإداري  بنادي الأهلي شندي، في أعقاب تعيين لجنة تطبيع جديدة للنادي السوداني الذي  وضع نفسه بين الأربعة الكبار بالدوري الممتاز، منذ صعوده إليه لأول مرة في  2011.

وقال محمد سليمان نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية باتحاد الكرة  إنهم عينوا لجنة تطبيع أولى للأهلي شندي قبل أكثر من شهرين، برئاسة الفريق  شرطة أحمد عطا المنان.

وأضاف: "نجحت لجنة عطا المنان في وضع مسودة  النظام الأساسي الجديد المطابق لمعايير الاتحاد السوداني، وأجازته في جمعية  عمومية، واختيرت في ذات الجمعية لجنة الانتخابات، ولجنة الاستئنافات  الانتخابية".


واستدرك سليمان: "لكن ذات اللجنة لم تنجز  مهمة إجراء انتخابات بالنظام الأساسي الجديد، حتى انتهى أجل تكليفها في يوم  28 أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول الماضي".

واستطرد نائب رئيس اللجنة  القانونية بإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، أن لجنة عطا المنان طالبت بالتمديد  لها لأجل عقد الجمعية العمومية الانتخابية، لكنهم رفضوا لها، وأوضحوا ضرورة  تعيين لجنة تطبيع جديدة.

وفي يوم الثلاثاء الماضي كونت اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد السوداني، لجنة تطبيع جديدة للأهلي شندي برئاسة عباس حسين، وعضوية آخرين.

وأوضح  محمد سليمان: "لجنة التطبيع الجديدة للأهلي شندي مهمتها تسيير أمور  النادي، وفريق كرة القدم، وعقد جمعية عمومية انتخابية خلال شهرين".




*

----------

